# Convinced my hubby it was time to let him go.......



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Well this is not Harley but our shep,rott,lab mix "Rock". He got his name from eating rocks when he was a pup. He is now 12 yrs old and weighs 147 lbs. He started getting fatty tumors quite a few years ago, and also bad knees. Well he has a fat tumor on his side that is probably the size of 2 basketballs side by side. Vet would not remove it because of location. We tried to have it drained a few times but it wasn't helping. He can only walk a few steps before he has to lay down and sometimes falls trying to get up. It takes all he hasto hold himself up to poop. We came home Sunday night and he just didn't look right, his eyes and alertness. He started making this weird noise almost like something would be stuck in his throat, or maybe having hard time to breathe. I don't know. He is losing his happiness and alertness. My husband would try to keep him gooing as long as he could but I can not watch him suffer any longer. I wish we could hang on to him forever but that is not reality. We take him in tomorrow morning @ 8:15. I have asked them if we can do it outside. They have a nice big yard in the back with a creek running by. I thought sitting with him in the grass, listening to the water would be so much better than on a cold floor in a vet office. I want to cancel it because I don't know how to let go but know this is best. Just wanted to share my story. Thanks for reading


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh my heart goes out for you! I'm so sorry for what your going thru. It is so hard to make that decision. We are never ready to let go of our dog family but their health & quality of life dictates us to do so. Again so sorry for what Rock & you all are going thru.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you're going through this. It's such a difficult decision to make. 

I think outside in the grass with the creek sounds beautiful.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you but it does sound like it's time to let Rock go.
It's hard to do but they count on us to do what is best for them.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Forever would not be long enough for them to stay with us. My thoughts are with you and Rock.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through, my heart goes out to you. Be asure that you are doing the right thing. Stay strong for him.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think listening to water is a great idea for you all. Much more relaxing that the vet office. I pray that every thing goes well for you all...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, it's such a horrible time. I also like the idea of sitting outside where he can be relaxed and you can spend some time with him.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your condolensces. I greatly appreciate and need them. I would like to add his picture to the thread but I am not surre how to do that. Can anyone help me?????? I also had my husband go get him a big steak to eat for his dinner tonight. I promised him that over a year ago.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big, big hugs to you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry you've had to make such a tough decision. Its never easy to think about much less decide on. 12 years is a good long life for any dog to live. Letting him go outside by the creek sounds very peaceful and calm. If i were a dog, thats how i'd want to go. Even as a human the vet offices make me itch. 

For the photo, if you have a photobucket account you can load it there, make sure its sized for 800 X 600 and copy and paste the IMG Code to the thread and the picture should show.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Kzoppa, I couldn't figure the pic thing out but his picture was added to the photo gallery today.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm.... i couldnt even begin to explain how to add an attachment. That one always stumps me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a handsome guy


----------

